# Please delete my FA account



## I_Own_Charles (Nov 14, 2006)

Admin-

I hope it isn't too much to ask for you to delete my account at the end of this month. Ideally, remove all the images, comments, journals, basically *all traces of the account*. If you could do this for me, I would be grateful.

Please do not assume this is in any way directly related to certain opinions I've voiced of late. I just do not want to use FA to host my artwork anymore, and I would appreciate if this request could be respected and not questioned.

I still wish to be a member of the forums as I generally enjoy the community here.

In the event anyone is concerned, you can still find me and my art at http://industrialwolf.livejournal.com. Thank you.
~Dana


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 14, 2006)

As I mentioned in the past, this is not available at this time... we will be offering something similar when Ferrox is released. We've pulled on quite a few new coders for the project and are working on it ASAP.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 14, 2006)

I think I can guess what this is about


----------



## nobuyuki (Nov 14, 2006)

I smell a law suite if you guys aren't able to pull it out on time 

lol, pull it out on time.  That sounds furry D:


----------



## Damaratus (Nov 14, 2006)

nobuyuki said:
			
		

> I smell a law suite if you guys aren't able to pull it out on time
> 
> lol, pull it out on time.  That sounds furry D:



It's strange how many people go crazy about account deletion.  From what I've seen there are very few sites out there that allow for full deletion of one's account.  *has checked DA, Y!G, SA and VCL*  DA and Y!G do not allow for full deletion, SA says they'll remove archived images and such, but they don't seem to be in business of removing user pages, and VCL will remove accounts upon request of the user as long as the user can prove that they are who they are.  So it isn't as if full account deletion is some kind of common practice among other sites.


----------



## Emerson (Nov 14, 2006)

nobuyuki said:
			
		

> I smell a law suite if you guys aren't able to pull it out on time
> 
> lol, pull it out on time.Â Â That sounds furry D:



Haha, you're a furry.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 14, 2006)

You stated your reasons for why you can't do it anyways, such as user impersonations. So she vacates her account and someone else takes up the username and posts cub porn? I mean why not just leave it at "Account closed" and there you go. I mean all the stuff she's said that's easily scannable like posting drunk is supposed to help too? This isn't so much as an attack but to show how over reactive people are being about the situation.


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Nov 14, 2006)

David/Uncia has PMed me about the matter so you may cease your speculations.


----------



## nobuyuki (Nov 14, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> nobuyuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I take offense to that.  For one, I shave every other day


----------



## Damaratus (Nov 14, 2006)

nobuyuki said:
			
		

> Emerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh now you're just trying to shave face.


----------



## Aquin (Nov 14, 2006)

Like i said to a few folks who wanted to leave: "suck it up and stay, your not gonna find a better site to host your art that allows for adult content.". Besides, whats the point of being on the forums if your just gonna leave the main site anyway? Sheesh. Pisses me off when people leave this place.


----------



## StormKitty (Nov 14, 2006)

The impersonation argument, which is reasonably valid, does present an interesting dilemma to one who is worried about being impersonated, or who is the target of impersonation.  What's to prevent the impersonator from opening accounts on sites where the one he wants to impersonate never has, claiming to be him/her, or even just to "cybersquat" the target's preferred username as a form of harassment?


----------



## KCat (Nov 14, 2006)

That's already happened. When such things are found, the account is taken over by the admins who removes all the posted content, and leaves a message for the real artist to get in contact if they ever want the name.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 14, 2006)

KCat said:
			
		

> That's already happened. When such things are found, the account is taken over by the admins who removes all the posted content, and leaves a message for the real artist to get in contact if they ever want the name.



Which again doesn't actually go back to *deleting all traces of the account* It means the account is still there and just held by the admins.


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Nov 15, 2006)

Aquin said:
			
		

> Like i said to a few folks who wanted to leave: "suck it up and stay, your not gonna find a better site to host your art that allows for adult content.". Besides, whats the point of being on the forums if your just gonna leave the main site anyway? Sheesh. Pisses me off when people leave this place.




I don't want to find ANY site that hosts adult content and put my own pieces there. Gross.

The point in still being in the forums is I generally enjoy the company here and want to remain involved. FA gives me nothing but fave-bombs and no comments with the sickest material showing up in my watchers box all the time (because I mistakenly thought that the people I watched created NORMAL anthros and fantasy creatures). The whole site is slower than a dial-up user's worst nightmare. Why the Hell would I want to remain a part of that?

If you, or anyone else, still likes FA and still likes hosting their art there, then that's great. You've made a great choice for yourselves. Unfortunately I realized all too late that this was an unwise choice for me, and as such I wish to leave.


----------



## Caliwayz (Nov 15, 2006)

I thought it was common knowledge that a majority of the people here are only in it for the porn.

Oh well, I guess I was wrong.


=
*[ed./u2k]* : thread locked 01/02/06.


----------

